# Black & White 2 kommt - greifen Sie zu?



## Administrator (15. Juli 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Juli 2005)

Sollte es ne überzeugende Demo geben vielleicht. Ansonsten vielleicht wenn es als LB in der Software Pyramide zu haben ist.


----------



## Danielovitch (15. Juli 2005)

Für mich steht im Moment zu 99% fest, dass ichs mir kaufe. Die bisherigen Screens und Infos und natürlich auch B&W 1 waren einfach nur gut


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (16. Juli 2005)

Nein, wegen dem fürchterlichen B&W1 werde ich B&W2 nicht spielen und kaufen.
Ich bin sehr nachtragend, wenn's um Fehlkäufe geht.


----------



## lordblizzard (16. Juli 2005)

Ich werde erstmal abwarten, bis ich mehr vom Spiel gesehen habe und es auch erste Tests gegeben hat, vorher werd ich mir noch keine Gedanken über einen Kauf machen. Ich hab sowieso noch zu viele Spiele, die noch darauf warten (fertig/weiter)gespielt zu werden: GTAA, GTA:VC, Guild Wars, Sacred Underworld, PES4, ...


----------



## HanFred (16. Juli 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 16.07.2005 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wegen dem fürchterlichen B&W1 werde ich B&W2 nicht spielen und kaufen.
> Ich bin sehr nachtragend, wenn's um Fehlkäufe geht.


ja, dito.


----------



## Azirophos (20. Juli 2005)

> Erst mal die Tests abwarten.



Also ob die objektiv wären.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2005)

Azirophos am 20.07.2005 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> > Erst mal die Tests abwarten.
> 
> 
> 
> Also ob die objektiv wären.




wo wir grad dabei sind :

wie wärs eigentlich mal, wenn die pcg d*ie gröbsten fehlwertungen ihrer geschichte *in form einer reportage oder sonstwie aufarbeiten würde ?

fände ich recht interessant - b& w ist natürlich der klassiker aber es gibt noch jede menge andere spiele, in denen - allgemein anerkannt - deftig daneben gehauen wurde.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2005)

der multiplayer- modus wurde schon mal gestrichen.
soll aber - natürlich    - nachgeliefert werden .


----------



## _Slayer_ (23. Juli 2005)

Ne, bestimmt nicht. Der erste Teil war schon zum kotzen.


----------



## KONNAITN (23. Juli 2005)

> Ja, die Bilder sehen fantastisch aus.--- 3,1 %


Liebe Angehörige dieser 3,1%  . Grafisch gab's auch am ersten Teil nichts auszusetzten. Also auf keinen Fall davon blenden lassen und besser erstmal (möglichst viele) Tests/ Meinungen zum Thema Spielspass abwarten.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (23. Juli 2005)

Bonkic am 23.07.2005 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> der multiplayer- modus wurde schon mal gestrichen.
> soll aber - natürlich    - nachgeliefert werden .


Ob nun Patch oder Nachfolger, nimmt sich nicht viel. Nur eins davon ist nicht kostenlos.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juli 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 23.07.2005 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 23.07.2005 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




täusch` ich mich, oder wars bei teil 1 nicht ähnlich ?
da wurden doch kurz vor release einige (nternet-) features gekippt;
zb. der online- kreaturenkampf etc. , oder ?


----------



## maxx2003 (25. Juli 2005)

Vom Teil 1 war ich zwar begeistert, kam aber nie durch die 5. Welt durch.


----------



## MrCow (28. Juli 2005)

Ja, ich vertraue Peter Molyneux.


Das soll aber nur ein Witz sein oder?


----------

